# The Knicks call 40-year-old Kurt Thomas ‘Mid Life’



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

> *The Knicks call 40-year-old Kurt Thomas ‘Mid Life’*
> 
> By Dan Devine | Ball Don't Lie – 2 hours 20 minutes ago
> 
> ...


 http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...40-old-center-kurt-thomas-173236135--nba.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That's funny stuff. I will, of course, remember this nickname for the rest of my life... even throughout the "mid" portion.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pretty sure the entire Knicks team could be called "mid-life".


----------

